# free range pigs..sorta



## kenfromMaine (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi
I currently raise some pigs in a barn, but was interested to hear from some of the more experienced pig farmers. I know there are many variables to this question so lets assume just average conditions, say a mixed woods type area with alot of brambles and new growth and some grass growing. Approx how much of an area per sow/litter would be needed to raise them just off the land with minimal store bought feed, of course they would have shelter, water and minerals, this is old farm land that I am reclaiming and they could be rotated as needed. I have 13 acres to work with that I can/will have electric fence as needed. 
Would it be better to put groups of sows, then how many? Just trying to make some plans and you guys have helped me so much in the past with your combined knowledge.
thanks
ken from maine


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL! I'm not sure I would call myself experienced but we have been raising pigs on pasture for a while! My first advice would be if you plan to put pigs on pasture make sure you purchase a breed and from a breeder whose pigs are already doing that. Some breeds do better on pasture than others. 

Our pigs (Large Blacks)* love* the woods especially in the Fall when all the acorns etc are falling. Makes for great free food. They will keep your woods clean. Pigs are herd animals - they are much happier when there is at least two of them. You will still need to supplement their diet - it is very unlikely that the land will provide all they need. Through the summer & fall we feed ours about 3lbs of grain a day. Now in the winter we are feeding more & a lactating sow will also need more to enable her to make milk for all those piglets. 

Training to electric fence is vital - it really makes pasturing easy. 

13 acres? Hmm.... Really not sure how many you could raise on that but I'm thinking 1 to 2 mature pigs per acre would be good if you rotated? What does anyone else think? If you are planning on raising the piglets to slaughter age then you would need to take that into account also. If selling the piglets at 8 weeks old then their "toll" on the land is going to be negligible. They say 1 cow per acre on good land & a cow eats way more than a pig. Of course if you are in a dry climate like eastern Montana for example then it is 1 cow per 40 acres!

Hope this helps, 

Liz


----------



## kenfromMaine (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Liz
Thanks for the reply. Actually I am thinking about the Large Blacks also, again thanks to you.  There is a breeder the next town over from me and I plan to stop over and pick their brains also. I am just looking for some different ideas on raising pigs, ideally I would like to add enough in the mix to generate some income from them and the large blacks seem to fit the bill nicely, fairly easy to keep, docile which to me is a huge plus, good mothering skills and the market for breeding stock and meat, seems like a win win situation. Thanks again and I am sure I will be asking you many more questions about the breed in the future. 
Ken from Maine


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Ken, 

The popularity of Large Black meat is growing & the chefs are really wanting to get their hands on it. One of the most important things in raising heritage hogs is not to even try to compete with the commercial breeders. You have to create a niche market where folks are prepared to pay extra for what you are providing. It is also important to go in to this with your eyes open - you will not begin to make any money for at least 2 years! Large Blacks will normally breed at around 9 - 10 mths so are 14 to 15 mths when the first litter is born. It takes 10 - 14 mths for a Large Black to reach market weight - yes you can get them fatter quicker but that is what you will produce, fat not good meat. The heritage breeds grow slower but should not cost any more as the input per day is less. 

If you are planning on selling registered stock then my advice to you would be to make sure your LB's are registered with the LBHA (www.largeblackhogassociation.org). There is another registry out there but it is run by a very old man & getting registration papers is extremely hard. Sadly it is your responsibility to ensure you are purchasing registered stock - get a copy of the parents registration papers. Of course this is true for buyers of all registered stock - make sure you are getting what you are paying for. 

All the best, 

Liz


----------

